# Firesteel



## Cody Killgore (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, I wanted to try something new on the lathe. I am pretty bad at turning but have been wanting to make my own firesteel for a while. I like to go camping and like to carry a firesteel in case my trusty bic lighter leaks fuel. I looked for a kit from the big name people but didn't see what I was looking for. Craft supplies has a similar piece that is a block of magnesium with a mini striker on it. Problem with those is you will use up that striker long before the magnesium. It also has another place for it to fail for the striker part to come off. It also recommended just dropping a few globs of super glue in the hole to mount the rod in  (no way that will last for long).The newer firesteels are a misch metal type that has magnesium built in. These things throw gobs of sparks on the floor that continue to spark for several seconds. So I ordered a rod from USA Knifemaker just to give it a shot.

The biggest complaint that I've seen with most firesteels for sale are that the handle always comes off. My plan was to make one where the handle will never come off. So, not only did I use some super duper epoxy but I put a pin through the rod. No way that thing is coming off now. I also put a tube in there to hold a piece to strike it with or for a lanyard.

I'm not real happy with the overall shape but I just wanted to see how it all worked. I'm getting a new chuck so that I can actually shape the far end.

This one is a monster. 4" long 1/2" Round Rod


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2013)

I like it! The handle looks fine. I think function is the top priority for something like this, and it looks very functional...


----------



## DKMD (Oct 14, 2013)

I think it looks great! I'd guess that's desert ironwood... Whatever it is, it's purdy!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks great Cody. I have a dozen mag starters I bet and most with a builtin striker but only a couple I really like. One in particular is far superior than all the others but I cannot remember the brand off hand. Another thing you might want to add to your back pack is Instafire. That stuff is incredibly handy. 

I like the shape of your handle and the wood selection too whatever it is. Nice job.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

It is, indeed, desert ironwood.

Kevin, I had not seen instafire before. That stuff looks amazing. Thanks for the the tip. Will definitely stock up on it before my next trip to the wilderness. 

I have one of those mag starters too. I have the Doan Machine and Equipment Co one. I heard it was the one to get. I don't have one to compare it to so I don't really know. Seems to work pretty good. I really like the new firesteels though.


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks great from here, nice piece of desert ironwood.
BTW, with the rod epoxied in how would you change out a worn out rod?

Les


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 15, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks great from here, nice piece of desert ironwood.
> BTW, with the rod epoxied in how would you change out a worn out rod?
> 
> Les



Thanks.
I'm not sure you would replace one. This thing is massive though at 1/2" thick, it will last me a long time. I would probably just make another one. That said, you could cut it off and drill it out to replace. Would probably be more trouble than it's worth. Good point though.


----------



## kweinert (Oct 15, 2013)

The other point with epoxying it in is the waste of the part that's inside the handle - right?

Although until your last reply I didn't realize that you'd wear the rod down that much. I just thought it would wear out but not really get smaller.

Because of that I was thinking that if you only pinned it - not glued it - then you'd be able to drive the pin out, reverse it, and be able to use the other side.

Would that not work?

Can you tell that I know nothing about firesteel? :)


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 15, 2013)

kweinert said:


> The other point with epoxying it in is the waste of the part that's inside the handle - right?
> 
> Although until your last reply I didn't realize that you'd wear the rod down that much. I just thought it would wear out but not really get smaller.
> 
> ...



Yeah, especially with this type of firesteel, you are scraping a good bit off when you start a fire. 

I actually only have about 1/2 - 5/8" of the rod inside the handle (barely goes past the pin). It was 4 inches overall and about 3 1/2" is sticking out. I do like the pin concept as far is replaceable rod though. I'll have to put some thought into that one.

:thanx:


----------



## justturnin (Oct 16, 2013)

I LIKE IT!!! Going camping w/ my nephew in a few months for Boyscouts. Gonna have to woop one of these up to start our fire. I have not been impressed by the strikes I have seen. Gonna check these out.

Sorry if it was asked and answered but was it easy to drill? Just a little 710 on it?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 16, 2013)

justturnin said:


> I LIKE IT!!! Going camping w/ my nephew in a few months for Boyscouts. Gonna have to woop one of these up to start our fire. I have not been impressed by the strikes I have seen. Gonna check these out.
> 
> Sorry if it was asked and answered but was it easy to drill? Just a little 710 on it?



Thanks! 

I meant to say something about that and it completely slipped my mind. Thanks for reminding me.

So the firesteel seems fairly soft but the first time I tried to drill it, I did so like it would be steel. Gave it solid pressure pretty fast etc... Drill bit came back out glowing bright orange with the tip burnt off and sparks flying everywhere. Slowed it down and did very very light pressure, just enough to see shavings coming back up. Every time I tried to give it a little more pressure, more sparks came. Just keep it slow and steady and you should be able to get through it without ruining your drill bits. Some lube would probably help. I didn't use any but if I did I would make sure to find something non-flammable! I have no idea how you would cut this stuff. I couldn't imagine what it would look like being cut in a metal bandsaw. I would probably go with the chop saw/cut off wheel approach. That said, you probably want to order the final length that you want. 

And one more thing now that I think about it. Be sure to blow the shavings off frequently. If it does spark and all those shavings are sitting up there, you will have a nice fireworks show. I know...it happened to me.

These things spark like crazy if you do it right .


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Have you seen this topic?

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=8554

It won't wear out like steel...


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 16, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you seen this topic?
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=8554
> 
> It won't wear out like steel...



I've seen those! Was thinking about buying them for a loong time. It seems harder to start a fire with those than with a striker. You really need something like char-cloth to light with it then turn that tiny ember into a fire very carefully. That said, I still really want one! I may have to see if I could make my own. Now you've got me pumped about them again. :lolol:


----------



## justturnin (Oct 17, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I meant to say something about that and it completely slipped my mind. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ...



Yikes, My shop is a box in tinder waiting to go off. May have to drill outside.


----------

